# Con's special diet...



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

so i got this writen out by a local large bb who trains and designes diets for most of the locals, this is too gain quality size.... what do you all think?

Pay no attention to the suplluments just critic the diet please

Meal 1: 7oz of lean ground beef or chicken + 2 whole *omega eggs*

1 grapefruit. 1 Glass of green tea

1 Bowl of High Fiber cereal Or Whole Wheat Bagel

2 flameouts!

<O</O

2-3hr later Whole wheat break 8oz of turkey, roast beef. bison etc.. Mustard, vinegar, extra virgin olive oil 2tablespoons , lettuce tomato. 1 Handful of nuts

Meal 3 8 oz of tuna, turkey, or lean beef, or steak cole slaw and 1 piece of fruit ( anything but banana or watermelon)1 large potato or 1 cup of any rice and greens plus

<O</O

2-3 hr later 1 VPX Zero Impact Bar 1 scoop greens plus

<O</O

Dinner 10 oz of roast beef, turkey, chicken, tuna, lobster or shrimp and 1 piece of fruit add in Flameout 2 capsules, add green beans, peas, asparagus or some small salad

Now post workout- simple sugars with protein ( isolates ) For Now Mix 2 scoops of protein powder with 70 carbs from carb gainer powder. Immedaitately after workout.. eat whatever meal is next 40 min later Surge is a great product!

During workout 30 grams of BCAAs with 1 gatorade mixed in. Pre workout 15 minutes prior 10 grams of BCAA and Gatorade.

Lots of water throughout the day at least 120 oz through the day evenly

Vitamin Mineral with breakfast (activate by MHP is amazing!)

Always a fruit or vegetable with every meal except post workout

Metabolic adjustment! Follow until 11/7 then readjust.

I suggest taking a good digest enzyme with red meat meals to help break it down and buy some gr8dophulis by NOW nutrition&#8230; just because you eat something does not mean you absorb it. These 2 products will help you assimilate more of what you eat.

4 meals a week eat whatever you want badly as you want!

Fyi if nytol reads this...yes this is the special under 10% bf diet:cool:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

What the f*ck is a 'Flame out'? Sounds like a Fantastic 4 character.

I cant believe you posted this for the world before I had time to take the p1ss in private 

It actually looks pretty decent to me, I would not bother with the Omega Eggs though, they are expensive, and the amount of O3 in them is minimal, you should be getting a decent amount from Fish/Krill oil supps.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

its not a million miles away from my diet, i eat LOTS of meat.

Looks ok to me.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I persoanlly think anyone eating that amount of meat per day will definetely fvckin grow thats for sure.

I know its foolish to disregard what others have to say but from what I saw you were doing very well on your own IMO, and your strong too, what exactley does this "big bb" look like and is he as strong as yourself, im sure you could teach the local ******** a thing or two


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

meal 2 has too many fats, a handfull of nuts and 2 tbspoons olive oil? thats too much for 1 meal.

Your dinner has no added fats?

Or just spread the fats throughout the day. 2 tblspoon olive oil, in 1 meal, and 1 handful of nuts in another.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Just had a look at biotest flameout, pretty good EFA supplement, with DHA, EPA and CLA.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I cant believe you posted this for the world before I had time to take the p1ss in private


tbh i am disappointed this diet is in no way special or ground breaking he couldnt even spell every thing correctly:rolleyes:

i am going to start making home made sandwiches as it seems like an easy way to eat chicken which i hate.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> *tbh i am disappointed this diet is in no way special or ground breaking *he couldnt even spell every thing correctly:rolleyes:
> 
> i am going to start making home made sandwiches as it seems like an easy way to eat chicken which i hate.


Well I did not want to p1ss on your bonfire, but I agree, it is not the mind blowing diet I was expecting.

If you don't like chicken don't eat it, I though stuff like Buffalo was more available in the US and apparently a good meat that tastes nice?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Well I did not want to p1ss on your bonfire, but I agree, it is not the mind blowing diet I was expecting.
> 
> If you don't like chicken don't eat it, I though stuff like Buffalo was more available in the US and apparently a good meat that tastes nice?


**** on my bonfire i like it LOL.

Back in ireland i could get buffalo, ostrige all sorts of stuff but in all the shops i have been to here seem only to have chicken beef and pork.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe the red necks have not caught up yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Maybe the red necks have not caught up yet?


PMSL maybe i will start eating possoms and squirals


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> PMSL maybe i will start eating possoms and squirals


At least they would be free range and organic,


----------

